
Apple is rejecting Coronavirus apps from the App Store - Jarred
https://forums.developer.apple.com/thread/129290
======
Zenst
Good for you Apple as sadly many people can not handle data responsibly and
fear spreads far faster and has more impact than any virus.

Looking at HN new and recent spike in submissions about this human malware. I
wished we could all make sure just tech related ones get thru and discuss the
tech aspect instead of falling foul of the usual tangents as politics is
starting to creep in upon many threads now.

Me, I'd be happy to filter out all human malware articles as the level of
debate in many is akin to being upon twitter, with the same mentalities
playing out and I quit twitter to get away from such toxic dramalama
mentalities.

Be well, and above all - Don't panic.

------
Jarred
This isn’t an isolated case – I made a corona virus tracker over the weekend,
and was rejected for the same reason as in the thread.

